# My new ride!!!



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

MY new ride Sam aka Stealthb14 put me up to this... so thank him lol








its a 21 speed manual hehehe









and has low profile road tires hehhe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OMG terry .

lol !! u actually did it !!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats Big PIMPIN, Terry. You must have to fight the ladies off with a stick!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hows your quarter-mile time?  


not a bad lookin' mt. bike, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice...(gay)


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

uh oh rwd....time to go drifting on it haha


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

It even has some low pro street tires on it.




mrRICEguy said:


> uh oh rwd....time to go drifting on it haha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man I used to do some serious burnouts with my 24 speed in first gear.... I could burn out all day and my tires would never smoke....

My quarter-mile used to be above 45 secs. at 26MPH


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

those reflectors are so pimp.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Haha mine was better I did the Stage I weight reduction.. Took off the water bottle holder and reflectors


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Haha mine was better I did the Stage I weight reduction.. Took off the water bottle holder and reflectors



every ounce counts! :banana:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

who are those two chicks in irontom's avatar? they make me drool.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

it would help to shave a little more weight by drilling holes in those pedal cranks and add more pimp style by gold plating those spokes 

Nice bike dude :thumbup:


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

phreako said:


> who are those two chicks in irontom's avatar? they make me drool.


Thats Vida....she is :banhump:wank-tastic:banhump:. Go to www.vidasworld.com. Or check out FHM. The has the best ass i have ever seen


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I had to do it..............lol


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

^^ ahh hahahahhaha  tahts halarious!! :idhitit:


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

dont forget the wing and nos!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LMAO NOS! now that is some good stuff.. 



p.s.


phreako said:


> who are those two chicks in irontom's avatar? they make me drool.


thats vida guererra. she was discovered in FHM Magazine. 201SX knows what i'm talking about, this girl is SMOKIN'! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

no altezza style reflector?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice...(gay)


just because you cant pimp the ride lol naw its all good its my new weekend warrior.. just need some off road tires to hit up chino hills


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Terry, you're not the only one to rock 2 wheel goodness










Got it for 50 bucks. Can't beat the price, can't beat the gas mileage


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

nice bikes i loved the pimped khs, you need disc brakes now that is pimping. good to see other people who like nissans and bikes. i will post mine soon.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Dang, those wire-spoke rims are definitely da PIMP. Schweet ride :thumbup: Seriously, I need to get me another bike. Thought about getting one and riding it to work in the mornings, then from work to the college, then ride back to the house on lunch break, and then go back to work.


----------

